# I'm burning, I'm burning,  I'm burning for you



## vonnagy (Jan 2, 2004)

My bro-in-law in the states just sent me this piccy he took:







Apparently the attendent at Biltmore Estates came to stoke the fire & got a wee bit too close to flame. But no harm done.


----------



## MDowdey (Jan 2, 2004)

md


----------



## BigRC (Jan 2, 2004)

Ouch!


----------



## ksmattfish (Jan 3, 2004)

Many years back I took photos of my family and friends shooting off fireworks on the 4th of July.  I used flash with bulb shutter setting; the flash would go off exposing them lighting the fireworks, and then the long shutter speed would capture the fireworks going off.  The only problem is that in the pics it looked like they were being roasted alive.  

Since then I've purchased a flash with a rear curtain sync.  this allows me to get the long shutter exposure first, and then the flash, which exposes them standing off to the side.


----------

